# Will you be purchasing Happy Home Paradise?



## JellyBeans (Oct 15, 2021)

I’m still emotionally reeling from that direct but I’m curious to see what proportion of people will be buying it? personally I’m absolutely going to be getting it, it’s the concept of HHD (which I really enjoyed) but as part of NH AND we can implement everything into our own islands! plus for that price I feel like it's definitely worth it, there is so much more creative freedom available with some of that content. partitions is what really got me. what about you? why/why not?



DJStarstryker said:


> The standalone DLC is shared. All accounts on a single Switch will be able to access it. They don't have to individually buy it. It doesn't matter if anyone has online accounts or not.
> 
> Getting the DLC through Nintendo Switch Online Expanded is not shared. Each account that wants to access it needs to have Nintendo Switch Online Expanded. It doesn't matter if they are paying individually or if you are paying through the family plan. Getting the DLC this way is also ultimately a rental. You don't get to keep it if your online subscription expires.
> 
> Those source images are not mine. This person on Reddit contacted Nintendo's customer service to ask this.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 15, 2021)

100% and for that amount of content I feel like $25 is a fair price. I’m sooooo excited


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 15, 2021)

ABSOLUTELY! Im not even mad. It looks amazing. I am genuinely hoping for more paid dlc. omg.


----------



## Mint (Oct 15, 2021)

I will absolutely be buying it! I'm so excited!


----------



## MissShema (Oct 15, 2021)

For sure! I'm still shaking from that direct


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 15, 2021)

For sure! Considering it was an entirely separate game before, which I loved, I'm really happy it's incorporated into the main game and my progress means something to my island! Super excited to play with the DLC!


----------



## samticore (Oct 15, 2021)

10,000%. Not even a question. Omg


----------



## Moritz (Oct 15, 2021)

Hell yessssss
Looks amazing

Best part is changing villagers homes on your own island.

So excited


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely! Take my money. That is exactly the kind of content I think is completely fair game to be paid DLC.


----------



## petrichr (Oct 15, 2021)

For sure! I got 1000+ hours out of the game already


----------



## VelveteenCat (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely, yes! I love how it connects to the home island and the price seems absolutely fair.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 15, 2021)

Definitely!


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 15, 2021)

Its not a separate game, its an addition to the existing game and provides ample amount of content to the main game for a fairly reasonable price. So, yes, I will.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 15, 2021)

That was a rollercoaster of emotions! So much more content than I could've hoped for, then saying no more major updates, then all the DLC stuff!

I want to check how much furniture is exclusive to the DLC (they said it's "hard to get on the island") but it's only $25 and I want more furniture so I'll probably get it.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Oct 15, 2021)

HHD but now it benefits my mainline game? I am 1000% for this.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 15, 2021)

100% yes.

The new updates have officially blown my mind and got me excited for the game all over again... I genuinely think I need to go and lie down for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 15, 2021)

I am not a huge happy home design player, but the fact that: a) buildings like the school will be there, b) you essentially get more villagers, albeit on another island, c) you can purchase new items to being back to home, and d) you can eventually redesign homes on your home island, all lend themselves for me to pick up the DLC.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 15, 2021)

1000%. I'm still in so much shock, it's almost not okay lol.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm still indecisive whether i should purchase it or not

But i might purchase it eventually


----------



## Coach (Oct 15, 2021)

For sure, got to weigh up if I want to do that n64 subscription service thing to play it or just buy it alone outright


----------



## Hat' (Oct 15, 2021)

definitely. and the price is extremely reasonable considering the amount of content we're getting! i'm so so soooo excited!


----------



## moon_child (Oct 15, 2021)

Definitely definitely will be getting it for sure!!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 15, 2021)

Heck yes! I really want to experience all this new stuff!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2021)

I would 100% if I still had the game. This was a major update.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 15, 2021)

Definitely. I'm glad they actually made it a part of the game rather than a separate one.


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall (Oct 15, 2021)

100% asap


----------



## moonshi (Oct 15, 2021)

I may purchase it for the new furniture and new design abilities that we can bring to our island but I'm not a fan of hhd for whatever reason. Never got into that game.


----------



## Sheando (Oct 15, 2021)

I’m shocked. They bundled a whole new game into this game. I can finally, finally, finally redo Antonio’s blank white home. I’m living. They will have my money.


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 15, 2021)

As someone that was afraid of paid dlc from the start, yes I’ll be purchasing it!

It’s literally just Happy Home Designer but in an island setting, a whole spin-off game, as an expansion to the mainline game and for a fair price at that. That’s exactly how paid dlc should be handled!


----------



## Pecora (Oct 15, 2021)

I will buy it. I am so happy that this is not an additional game but a DLC. 

The new plant alone would be a reason to buy it. Imagine how islands and park-areas can look like now - with a bit of creativity


----------



## sarosephie (Oct 15, 2021)

I just want to know if I can have one giant happy home paradise for all my accounts you know? I have a couple houses on my Island that could really use the wall improvements and I don't know if it's just going to be me who's able to access them or everybody. They don't have individual accounts they're just tied to my Island

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



Pecora said:


> I will buy it. I am so happy that this is not an additional game but a DLC.
> 
> The new plant alone would be a reason to buy it. Imagine how islands and park-areas can look like now - with a bit of creativity


There's going to be a massive influx using all these new items and it's going to be crazy


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2021)

i honestly never played hhd, nor have i ever been all that interested in the concept of it (decorating villagers’ homes), but i will _absolutely_ be buying this! i was way too excited to catch every single detail of it, but the new furniture items look fantastic and niko + wardell are adorable as well! plus, for all of the content that it comes with, $25 is definitely a fair price imo as well! i’m so excited for this!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 15, 2021)

yeah, though it being paid dlc is kinda my only complaint for this update

not because of it costing money specifically, but because the design tricks gained from it could only be used for x switch profile the dlc is tied under. meaning unless I set up multiple eshop accounts to buy this dlc 8 times, I could only do the additional decor options with one of my character's homes. unless they give us a way to remodel other resident players homes like we'll get to do with our non-human neighbors homes


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes, I will definitely be buying it.

I picked up HHD for the first time on 3DS and only played it a few hours. I really liked the concept, but putting in on a separate cartridge from New Leaf kind of limited it for me. Folding it into the main game makes so much more sense, and I don't mind the price.


----------



## Orius (Oct 15, 2021)

After seeing the Direct? I think my feelings about whether I would buy Happy Home Paradise or not could easily be summed up with this:







I'm not big into home-designing, but the amount of content is just too amazing to pass on. So many design options, so many ways to make a villager home fit the villager's personality (and therefore making you feeling warm and fuzzy inside). It's too good not to pay for such a game, and at 25 American dollars too.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh yessssssss I will


----------



## sarosephie (Oct 15, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, though it being paid dlc is kinda my only complaint for this update
> 
> not because of it costing money specifically, but because the design tricks gained from it could only be used for x switch profile the dlc is tied under. meaning unless I set up multiple eshop accounts to buy this dlc 8 times, I could only do the additional decor options with one of my character's homes. unless they give us a way to remodel other resident players homes like we'll get to do with our non-human neighbors homes


I really hope so, otherwise my hotel on the island is gonna stay looking weird


----------



## Sheydra (Oct 15, 2021)

Will be for me but not sure I can get my hubby to.


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh I wish I could pre-order it already so YES


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 15, 2021)

I will get it the day it drops. I am really supet hyped for it!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 15, 2021)

100% the new furniture and walls were enough to convince me. It looks like it'll be a whole added game mode too, which I'm excited about.


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Oct 15, 2021)

YES YEP TOTALLY 100% COMPLETE BUY YES


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 15, 2021)

I never got HHD since I was never interested in it, but I'll for sure be getting HHP. I like how it is tied into the main game and unlocks things in it (being able to unlock the ability to remodel our villager's houses after awhile? Sign me up!), it feels like something I will definitely play for hours and I think the price for it is very reasonable.


----------



## river (Oct 15, 2021)

I've never been the biggest fan of HHD and PC since I'm not the best at decorating, we'll have to see if my FOMO does it's thing though lol


----------



## Corrie (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm usually not for paid DLC but considering this is HHD and even better than HHD, I think the price is very fair. HHD had less than this and it cost more so.


----------



## olympics (Oct 15, 2021)

No questions asked absolutely will be purchasing!!! I'll be able to sink hundreds of hours into this... again...


----------



## sarosephie (Oct 15, 2021)

Do you think we'll be able to trade items that aren't in hhp to other people who want them?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 15, 2021)

With hundreds of houses designed in Happy Home Designer, this one is an instant buy for me.

I was afraid HHD would remain an one off thing and we'd get Harvs island as a replacement so I'm beyond pleased to receive a proper continuation. I'm also happy they brought back being able to visit other peoples creations. Many hours were spent in bed, drifting around the HH network on my 3ds. It was my go-to thing to do until I pass out. Looking forward to getting back to it.​


----------



## kemdi (Oct 15, 2021)

I loved HHD so absolutely


----------



## Holla (Oct 15, 2021)

I wasn't the biggest fan of HHD but the fact that we will able to bring over partitions and such from the DLC to our own island makes it worth it. With it being combined with the main game (but at an additional price) will make me want to play the DLC more. HHD being on it's own hurt it for me.


----------



## SarahSays (Oct 15, 2021)

Definitely going to grab it! I’ve been needing more things to do in NH and this is just perfect! Super excited


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 15, 2021)

depends on which villagers we get to design for. will it just be villagers you have amiibos for? or will they be random? OR will we get to choose from all of them?


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 15, 2021)

Getting it soon as it's released.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 15, 2021)

yes. when it originally said paid dlc, and i realized it was basically just an HHD port, i wasn't going to, because i'm not a designer and i dropped HHD relatively fast, but since there are a fair few features that you can't get without the expansion -- including furniture, potentially -- i've caved. it's only around £25 which isn't too had anyway.


----------



## Lt.Savior (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely! All the items in Happy Home Designer can be bought with Poki for your New Horizons Island!


----------



## Nougat (Oct 15, 2021)

I'll definitely be getting it! Very excited for it too. Can't wait!


----------



## Corrie (Oct 15, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Definitely. I'm glad they actually made it a part of the game rather than a separate one.


This. Imagine if they made it another game and charged full price?


Holla said:


> I wasn't the biggest fan of HHD but the fact that we will able to bring over partitions and such from the DLC to our own island makes it worth it. With it being combined with the main game (but at an attentional price) will make me want to play the DLC more. HHD being on it's own hurt it for me.


I fully agree. If they did the same thing with this, I wouldn't want it. But since we connect all the new furniture and designing 'tips' to our actual island, it makes me better. HHD got very stale for me.


----------



## deana (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm definitely going to get it, although I might not get it right on the release date. Seeing as it seems like there will be a lot of free content anyway I might just wait until Christmas for the DLC.


----------



## Nodokana (Oct 15, 2021)

Definitely going to get it!


----------



## Iris_T (Oct 15, 2021)

Actually not very sure about getting the dlc, looks neat but I wasn't much of a fan of the 'Happy Home Designer' game... and it bothers me a little that I have to pay extra money to finally be able to change the homes of my permanent villagers


----------



## Starboard (Oct 15, 2021)

Can you guys help me out, I'm suuuuper excited for this but I'm confused about the small print. Unless I'm understanding incorrectly on the Happy Home Paradise screen it said that an online subscription is required to get the DLC? If that's true I might just cry because at this point there is no use I would get out of a subscription and I would basically be throwing that money at nothing?? 

I'm hoping I'm wrong because I would totally buy the DLC since it's basically a built-in Happy Home Designer! Yay!


----------



## FaerieRose (Oct 15, 2021)

Take mah moneh!


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 15, 2021)

Starboard said:


> Can you guys help me out, I'm suuuuper excited for this but I'm confused about the small print. Unless I'm understanding incorrectly on the Happy Home Paradise screen it said that an online subscription is required to get the DLC? If that's true I might just cry because at this point there is no use I would get out of a subscription and I would basically be throwing that money at nothing??
> 
> I'm hoping I'm wrong because I would totally buy the DLC since it's basically a built-in Happy Home Designer! Yay!



It can be purchased standalone for 24.99 or it's accessible through the new premium Nintendo Online Subscription (can't remember what they are calling it or how much it costs).


----------



## geo-mew (Oct 15, 2021)

I LOOOOOOVE HHD so I was overjoyed to see this!!! Especially building facilities and seeing the animals use them. I am curious though, if you don't own HHD then you can't squeeze through 1/2 square spaces? Interesting if that gets applied in multiplayer, not that it would be hard but it's a funny thought that they'd be specifying who can or can't squeeze through gaps.


----------



## voltairenism (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm not sure if the gameplay interest me but I loveeee the furniture and the partitions, so yeah I will lol


----------



## Romaki (Oct 15, 2021)

Sadly, yes. Nintendo can take more money off of me. The "extra design features on your island" convinced me.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 15, 2021)

I’ll buy it standalone maybe, but lol I just watched the NSO Expansion deal and it costs $50. Why they’re including the DLC with the new NSO deal is bonkers for $50, may as well just buy the DLC alone.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 15, 2021)

Starboard said:


> Can you guys help me out, I'm suuuuper excited for this but I'm confused about the small print. Unless I'm understanding incorrectly on the Happy Home Paradise screen it said that an online subscription is required to get the DLC?


No, it isn't required! Only some parts of the DLC will require a NSO subscription (so far it seems limited to just uploading your homes from the Happy Home Network app online), but most of it should be available to play offline!


----------



## Splinter (Oct 15, 2021)

I enjoyed Happy Home Designer at the time but I won't be getting this sequel, by the time I'm done with the update stuff I'm pretty sure I will be all decorated out. I have enough trouble stressing over my own houses layout, nevermind anyone elses.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2021)

moonshi said:


> I may purchase it for the new furniture and new design abilities that we can bring to our island but I'm not a fan of hhd for whatever reason. Never got into that game.


Same. I never really cared about designing villager’s homes. I like having them being able to design their own interior. It gives them a sense of uniqueness and I want them to be able to express themselves, even if Goldie has a bonfire in her living room.


----------



## Surei (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm not sure yet. I don't care for decorating, but some of the features sound interesting.


----------



## Starboard (Oct 15, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> It can be purchased standalone for 24.99 or it's accessible through the new premium Nintendo Online Subscription (can't remember what they are calling it or how much it costs).


Thanks... that's what I originally understood so I'm hoping that's what the small-print meant. But these days I'm a bit weary of Nintendo and their tactics.


----------



## AlyssTheWitch (Oct 15, 2021)

I definitely want it. The question is more would I only need to buy it once. I have two islands under different Nintendo accounts because I wanted to be sure I could backup my second island. Now the DLC complicates matters because I would love it for both of my islands. As well as the other player characters I made on profiles without Nintendo accounts. I can only buy it once for the foreseeable future, so depending on how it works I'll have to carefully pick which island will get it.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> No, it isn't required! Only some parts of the DLC will require a NSO subscription (so far it seems limited to just uploading your homes from the Happy Home Network app online), but most of it should be available to play offline!


But you would still need WiFi (not NSO) to download the update itself.


----------



## SheepMareep (Oct 15, 2021)

I’m happy to see so many peoples fear of what the DLC could be was put to rest.
It’s honestly amazing and a very good use for DLC. Doesn’t ruin anyones gameplay who doesn’t get it but enhances the gameplay for people who do. Reasonably priced (getting a whole other game tbh since it’s just hhd but better) and everything 

also happy to see that my dream of going to different themed islands was somewhat realized in how different the yards are. Here’s to hoping we get an exploration dlc in the future


----------



## Starboard (Oct 15, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> No, it isn't required! Only some parts of the DLC will require a NSO subscription (so far it seems limited to just uploading your homes from the Happy Home Network app online), but most of it should be available to play offline!


Thanks! I'm so exciteddddd


----------



## Sheando (Oct 15, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, though it being paid dlc is kinda my only complaint for this update
> 
> not because of it costing money specifically, but because the design tricks gained from it could only be used for x switch profile the dlc is tied under. meaning unless I set up multiple eshop accounts to buy this dlc 8 times, I could only do the additional decor options with one of my character's homes. unless they give us a way to remodel other resident players homes like we'll get to do with our non-human neighbors homes




oh nooooooo you’re right. DANG IT. This direct was great, but it also finalized the sad truth that we are never getting more villagers or buildings for our empty islands, which was far and away my biggest hope. I comforted myself by saying I’d finally make a few other player characters to create some gorgeous public buildings with the new features, but……. I bet……..we can’t do that. This is kind of a blow. Especially since Nintendo HAS to know that almost all secondary accounts would have been created by the same person who paid for the DLC.


----------



## Stikki (Oct 15, 2021)

Yep! Take my money! I was always able and willing to pay for extra content, but as it happens I think that was a very reasonable price, especially given all you get from it. For those who can't/don't get it though, there's still so much you're getting too, so I hope nobody feel downhearted about it today x


----------



## nananc (Oct 15, 2021)

I have a question, with so much new and nice furniture for the dlc--- did you see the potted plants??? --- how long would it take for us to acquire them all? Is it the same as at nooks with the base game, that you get them slowly and eventually? And, perhaps go through nookazon of items you need urgently?


----------



## Surei (Oct 15, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> As someone that was afraid of paid dlc from the start, yes I’ll be purchasing it!
> 
> It’s literally just Happy Home Designer but in an island setting, a whole spin-off game, as an expansion to the mainline game and for a fair price at that. That’s exactly how paid dlc should be handled!



Yeah, paid DLC is okay as long as it's an expansion pack. Expansion packs are usually paid for because they add new gameplay.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes! I already was going to buy it before I knew the price, and now I think I'm suddenly getting $200 soon, so I'm ready to spend money!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 15, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, though it being paid dlc is kinda my only complaint for this update
> 
> not because of it costing money specifically, but because the design tricks gained from it could only be used for x switch profile the dlc is tied under. meaning unless I set up multiple eshop accounts to buy this dlc 8 times, I could only do the additional decor options with one of my character's homes. unless they give us a way to remodel other resident players homes like we'll get to do with our non-human neighbors homes



Did they already say anywhere that it's going to work like that?

I do agree it sounds possible it will function like this, but I could see it tied to the Island as opposed to profile too? Especially since NH uses the weird shared island tech. I know online play can only be used by the profile who owns NSO but that at least makes more sense to me than gating the DLC like that. The Switch is marketed as a family console and I find the thought bizarre they would expect multi-children families to throw in 50+ bucks to get all the kiddos the DLC... Sounds almost scam-y to me...? At least with NSO they have the family plan going.​


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2021)

Someday, maybe, but not right-away. I've no disposable income for the next year due to undertaking postgraduate study 2021-22. It does look fun though!


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Oct 15, 2021)

I am, I loved HHD. But I do hope the DLC can be used for all accounts and not just the main one.


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 15, 2021)

I’ve never played HHD before. I’ve never been super big on room designing so maybe this will be a chance for me to experience that without paying the price of a new game. But we’ll see, I definitely won’t be getting it right away. I’ll wait and see what people have to say about it first. Actually I forgot I’m currently on a family subscription with my sisters so if they end up paying for the Nintendo online + expansion I guess I’ll be getting it sooner than later. Glad they decided to include it in new horizons rather than a whole new game and I’m loving all the extra content it includes.


----------



## Envy (Oct 15, 2021)

HHD was so fun, and when we started speculating a new AC on the Switch, I really hoped that HHD would be implemented in it somehow because I feel like it would really spice up the game. And now here we are.

I will buy it first chance I can get (when I have an income again. *crosses fingers that it will be soon*)


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes, I'm using my brithday money to get me this and the cards.

Wait does anyone know if the Happy Home Paradise works for multiple accounts?


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm really hoping HHP will be a viable way to unlock all the new furniture in the main game.


----------



## coldpotato (Oct 15, 2021)

I definitely am! I'm actually surprised at the poll results because I remember the large majority of people saying they'd be VERY against paid DLC. I wonder what changed their minds. Just the good looking content?


----------



## Sucrose (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm not the best at designing but i think getting a different space to experiment will be fun, the design tools should make it less daunting, it's easier to erase. For 25 dollars it's a whole side-game and a lot of stuff to diversify the main island with, I'm so happy!


----------



## vanivon (Oct 15, 2021)

i'm _definitely _getting it (and i plan on buying it for my girlfriend too as a birthday present lol.) i loved HHD, so the fact this paid DLC is essentially literally just an entirely new HHD game squeezed into new horizons with features that actively benefit the main game makes it absolutely worth it to me. honestly, those partition walls alone make it worth the price imo


----------



## chamsae (Oct 15, 2021)

i bought happy home designer second-hand a few years ago and it entertained me maybe for 2-3 months, i wont be buying this becuase its pretty similar and i cant justify spending money huhu


----------



## Valeris (Oct 15, 2021)

I absolutely will. As far as I'm concerned it's already bought and paid for.


----------



## floatingzoo (Oct 15, 2021)

Most definitely! There is so much in it, not just to do the Happy Home Paradise activities, but new items and new ways to decorate your home. I also think the price is quite reasonable for something like this!


----------



## Orius (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm holding out hope for a physical copy, but I doubt there would be one. I'll still ask my local retailer though, so I won't purchase the digital copy yet.


----------



## Venn (Oct 15, 2021)

I have loved HHD so I am definitely getting this. Even all the extra features are worth getting it. I was honestly surprised at this part. I’m excited for it.


----------



## Snek (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm seriously considering it. Probably further into the future and not right at release. Still shaking from that Direct though..oh it was too good


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 15, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I definitely am! I'm actually surprised at the poll results because I remember the large majority of people saying they'd be VERY against paid DLC. I wonder what changed their minds. Just the good looking content?


I remember a lot of people saying the same thing, hence why I thought it might be interesting to see a poll! I do think it's because they handled this quite well in terms of its actual use in the game, plus we're all suckers for cute new furniture and the ability to have more creative freedom. I'd imagine if it had been something with a lot less content, or even something less integrated into the game and more just a fun bonus thing (e.g. maybe if the design perks weren't available on your own island) people would think more seriously before buying it


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely i am, i just need to get my hands on amiibo cards specially the NPC players and its going to hurt my head to figure how to get them . I really want to make Toom N, Tortimier, Isabelle etc homes


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Oct 15, 2021)

Most definitely!!!  
(even though I'm not that great at designing, like almost everyone else in this community seem to be )


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 15, 2021)

I don’t know. I’m gonna wait until the update or data mines are out before I start considering buying the update.

I didn’t have an interest in HHD when it first came out, so I doubt that it’ll happen again. However, the new items (especially the plant that was shown) and room dividers might make me reconsider.


----------



## Calysis (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely yes for the villager home customization alone. Everything else is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Flicky (Oct 15, 2021)

Nah. At least not for $24.99 (which is always more expensive when it comes over to England). The original HH is super cheap, so I'd prefer to wait it out and see if it gets discounted. If it doesn't, no biggie, it's not a priority for me.

....Although, if they ever released some sort of physical item, like an Amiibo figure, that comes with the DLC included....


----------



## Merielle (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh, absolutely!  I love the original Happy Home Designer and ever since we got the datamined hints about a similar thing for New Horizons, I've been really excited.  Happy Home Paradise looks incredible (and Niko looks so adorable ), and I love how the perks carry over to our own island!!  I feel like I'm going to need to level up my interior design skills to fully utilize all the cool new features we're getting, like the partition walls, pillars, counters...  I've also got the Amiibo cards for my New Leaf dreamies, and I'm really looking forward to designing homes for all of them in HHP!
And I'm especially hyped that it'll give us the ability to eventually redesign our villagers' homes on our main island!!! ;u; I have so many ideas for that already.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 15, 2021)

I really enjoyed Happy Home Designer, but I did always think a downside of it is that it was a standalone game. Having those features integrated into NH is amazing. I'm definitely going to buy this!


----------



## juneau (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes!! I was a little on the fence when it looked like it was just gonna be a more fleshed out Happy Home Designer, but that we can bring home techniques like the partitions, and eventually change the homes of our own villagers is so so cool, I am definitely picking this up.


----------



## Berrymia (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes I’ll buy it, I loved HHD and hope this dlc will improve and add on a few things of it!

I wonder, I asked this on Twitter already: how will Nintendo prevent players from trading dlc items?


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 15, 2021)

I said from the very beginning they should sell a HHD DLC expansion, and I'd happily pay for it.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely, without question. Even if it was double the price


----------



## Junalt (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely yes. I loved HHD on the 3DS and this looks like a new and improved version of that which is a dream come true. I was always hoping we would get a new HHD but this is even better because we can take back the furniture we own to our islands and even invite our villagers to create a resort home.


----------



## The Orange (Oct 15, 2021)

YES! 

My kids and I are SO jazzed about it! Especially my middle daughter, as the update and HHP come out on her birthday! <3


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 15, 2021)

im not sure atm since i dont collect amiibos, it doesnt seem like you will get as much out of it without them.. but it would be nice to get some of the new features. i will probably end up paying for it, but i dont want to just lock myself into buying every paid dlc they offer just because it gives more features... idk. (obviously buying it wouldnt mean i have to buy the future ones but i think i might feel obligated to so that i can have the full game) i dont even use my online subscription anymore but you need it for the decorating so idk if i want to lock myself into a third year of subscription just to pay for more dlc which i may not end up using much. if the paid dlc came with the option to silence the in game music i would get it for sure lol. i wonder how much more paid dlc they intend to introduce


----------



## Beanz (Oct 15, 2021)

at first i was kind of saying no but then i heard that you could take things like wall partitions into the regular game and now im like:


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 15, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> not because of it costing money specifically, but because the design tricks gained from it could only be used for x switch profile the dlc is tied under. meaning unless I set up multiple eshop accounts to buy this dlc 8 times, I could only do the additional decor options with one of my character's homes. unless they give us a way to remodel other resident players homes like we'll get to do with our non-human neighbors homes



Island data is saved to the Switch, not the profile. I think it would be there for all residents.


----------



## Syndra (Oct 15, 2021)

yeah! but can someone explain to me how the dlc works if i get the family subscription of the expansion pack? do i get the dlc permanently, or will i lose access if i cancel the subscription next year?


----------



## Sheando (Oct 15, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I definitely am! I'm actually surprised at the poll results because I remember the large majority of people saying they'd be VERY against paid DLC. I wonder what changed their minds. Just the good looking content?



I think because most of the updates have been pretty lackluster, people were afraid they’d say “well, we gave you all the free updates, like diving and holidays, for two years like we promised! Now give us extra money for anything actually decent.” 

Getting a lot of very cool content for free probably warmed people up to the DLC portion, and the DLC isn’t something most people would say SHOULD have been in the game from the beginning. Instead, they’re basically bundling in a second, smaller game for a very reasonable price. That’s what made me an enthusiastic yes, at least.


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 15, 2021)

Yeah, I'm gettin' it. 25 bucks is cheaper than HHD at launch and it looks like it has even more content than the previous entry. I like that it's a DLC instead of a standalone too. TBH, HHD could've been dlc for NL as well. It always felt a tiny bit half-baked to me.


----------



## Sheando (Oct 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Island data is saved to the Switch, not the profile. I think it would be there for all residents.



I want to believe this, but they already arbitrarily locked all the landscaping features behind the “island rep” title, so they clearly have no problem tying major game features to an isolated account. Just because they all share the same island doesn’t mean players all share the same abilities. Hope I’m wrong, though! I’ve longed to make my own public buildings using additional characters since release.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 15, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> im not sure atm since i dont collect amiibos, it doesnt seem like you will get as much out of it without them.. but it would be nice to get some of the new features. i will probably end up paying for it, but i dont want to just lock myself into buying every paid dlc they offer just because it gives more features... idk. (obviously buying it wouldnt mean i have to buy the future ones but i think i might feel obligated to so that i can have the full game) i dont even use my online subscription anymore but you need it for the decorating so idk if i want to lock myself into a third year of subscription just to pay for more dlc which i may not end up using much. if the paid dlc came with the option to silence the in game music i would get it for sure lol. i wonder how much more paid dlc they intend to introduce



If this is like classic HHD you do not need amiibo; villagers will randomly show up for requests. From the trailer it looks like it works the same as the old version with random villagers just hanging in the plaza with thought bubbles. In the part they talk about amiibo invites they seem to phrase it in a way that supports how amiibo used to work in HHD in the past. Amiibo used to just let you immediately design for a specific villager without having to rely on RNG to have them show up.​


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes probably


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 15, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> If this is like classic HHD you do not need amiibo; villagers will randomly show up for requests. From the trailer it looks like it works the same as the old version with random villagers just hanging in the plaza with thought bubbles. In the part they talk about amiibo invites they seem to phrase it in a way that supports how amiibo used to work in HHD in the past. Amiibo used to just let you immediately design for a specific villager without having to rely on RNG to have them show up.​



HHD didn't let you design houses for the NPCs without amiibo though. I have a feeling this will be the case for this DLC too. It would honestly make the NPC amiibos actually do more, so for the people who own amiibo that's a good thing.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 15, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> HHD didn't let you design houses for the NPCs without amiibo though. I have a feeling this will be the case for this DLC too. It would honestly make the NPC amiibos actually do more, so for the people who own amiibo that's a good thing.



Oh yeah that was the only exception, I forgot to mention that. NPCs were always locked behind amiibo.

Agree with it being good for people with lots of cards though, the NPC _cards s_pecifically desperately need more uses given you get them in every pack of amiibo.​


----------



## vanivon (Oct 15, 2021)

Syndra said:


> yeah! but can someone explain to me how the dlc works if i get the family subscription of the expansion pack? do i get the dlc permanently, or will i lose access if i cancel the subscription next year?


saw someone say on twitter that if you lose access to the archipelago if you don't have NSO active, but you get to keep the new decoration methods for your island.


----------



## Altarium (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely! The price seems incredibly reasonable based on what we're getting: pretty much a separate game and updates to NH.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm not sure if I will do the extra NSO. I will definitely get the dlc because it looks nice and is a reasonable price. But what I don't get is why they couldn't do something like NH alone, NSO + alone, both combined.

Like why do people who don't own NH or want it have to buy something that will be useless to them? Also will we have to buy the dlc every year or lose it? I love Nintendo and NH, but this be some scummy business here.


----------



## Pookabunny (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm in a rough spot money-wise for the near future but I'm buying it asap


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 15, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> If this is like classic HHD you do not need amiibo; villagers will randomly show up for requests. From the trailer it looks like it works the same as the old version with random villagers just hanging in the plaza with thought bubbles. In the part they talk about amiibo invites they seem to phrase it in a way that supports how amiibo used to work in HHD in the past. Amiibo used to just let you immediately design for a specific villager without having to rely on RNG to have them show up.​


oh thank you for this explanation! idk why but i assumed that you could only get certain villagers without the amiibos. im glad you dont need them to end up decorating for everyone c:


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 15, 2021)

I will definitely be buying it! I loved HHD and this brings so much replay value to the game and so many new items and features... I'm thrilled. What a nice surprise. 

What I don't know is how I'll purchase it. Not sure if it's best to upgrade my online family plan or just buy it outright.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I'm not sure if I will do the extra NSO. I will definitely get the dlc because it looks nice and is a reasonable price. But what I don't get is why they couldn't do something like NH alone, NSO + alone, both combined.
> 
> Like why do people who don't own NH or want it have to buy something that will be useless to them? Also will we have to buy the dlc every year or lose it? I love Nintendo and NH, but this be some scummy business here.



If you buy the standalone version, you will always have access, even if you cancel your NSO. I would suggest going that route honestly. Unless you're super excited about N64 or Genesis games, I don't see the reason to go expanded NSO right now anyway.


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes! I never finished the HHD 3DS game and I always thinking about picking it back up to finish it, but now I won't need to.


----------



## wolfie1 (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm holding off on making a decision until I've read or seen exactly what this expansion includes. I like that we'll be able to remodel our houses and our neighbors' houses with the skills we pick up on this island resort or whatever it's called, but I don't know if I'll spend enough time designing houses to justify the price. At least it's a good thing that, apparently, everything that'll be behind a paywall isn't returning content from previous games. If I do end up purchasing the DLC, it'll be as a standalone, though.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 15, 2021)

@DJStarstryker Yeah thanks! I posted that before you quoted me the other time lol. That's what I would probably do anyway. Especially on account that I don't know if Nintendo would compensate us for our existing NSO. Like for instance I just renewed mine in September. So if I had to put out a full $50 for the +version I would be wasting 11 months of a sub.


----------



## Speeny (Oct 15, 2021)

Never played HHD, so it’s a yes from me. I don’t see myself playing it that much, but it is extra content that I can dive into whenever I see fit. It’d be nice just having it there anyway, for the variety factor. Plus, with the exclusive items you can buy, it’s awfully tempting.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 15, 2021)

I never played HHD before and DLC looks pleasing, I would say that I am going to buy it!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 15, 2021)

Abso-freaking-lately!! I was excited just from having HHD back at all, but now we’ll be about to recustomize our villagers homes too?? Cmon, I’d be crazy to pass any of that up. Especially with the new partitions and stuff, this is a dream come true. Because I honestly don’t like some of their houses lol.


----------



## moonchu (Oct 15, 2021)

were it not for the in-game application, i wouldn't be buying it. hhd was really cute, but i only played it 3 times maybe so i know realistically, i wouldn't get much use out of it. buuuuuuuut i need all this on my island so yes, i'm buying it asap lol


----------



## Bugs (Oct 15, 2021)

I loved Happy Home Designer, and the DLC adds so much stuff on top of what is essentially a sequel to that game that I will definitely be buying it!


----------



## Gruntilda (Oct 15, 2021)

Whoo hoo!!!  asbso-skippin-lutely!!


----------



## Edge (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes, I liked the original Happy Home Designer game and I am loving all the new features and furniture. This seems like a nice way to have more villagers without actually filling/ crowding up the original island. The partition is something I’m really looking forward to.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely! I’m so stoked for this! AHHHH


----------



## azurill (Oct 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Island data is saved to the Switch, not the profile. I think it would be there for all residents.


This is what has me confused. I really want to buy the DLC. I have two islands and two profiles so four playable characters would I have to buy the DLC for each profile so both islands can have it?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Island data is saved to the Switch, not the profile. I think it would be there for all residents.


problem is paid dlc on the switch is tied to who bought it, so as to not cause sharing abuse

even if the content were there, only the account that bought it would get access to

at least by the manner in which paid dlc works for other switch games, in my experience


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 15, 2021)

I'll be purchasing the Happy Home Paradise DLC, yes, but I'll be honest that this move to paid DLC makes me apprehensive about supporting the series moving forward. I own New Horizons and I can get benefit from stuff like the partitions they're adding, but if they're going to make this a trend moving forward, and they no doubt are since update 2.0 has been announced to be the last major free update, it leaves a sour taste in my mouth.

Nintendo in general has felt more moneygrubby since Iwata's death and the change in leadership thereafter and it feels like we pay more for less than we got when online was free on the DS, 3DS, Wii and Wii U. I'm not against the developers getting paid for more work and I've paid for DLC before and I'll pay for it again in other games, but the whole Nintendo Switch Online Expansion Pass and how they make older games only available with an active Nintendo Switch Online subscription, when we used to have a larger library of classic games to pay individually for and play via Virtual Console, I think the whole situation sucks. This has more to do with Nintendo at large than Animal Crossing New Horizons itself, but New Horizons at release and up to now has felt barren in some regards compared to New Leaf. I feel like we're getting less bang for our bucks, especially since there's no minigames or really much of anything to do with friends online in New Horizons.


----------



## Rizzoli & Isles (Oct 15, 2021)

100% yes!  I enjoyed happy home designer on the 3DS and I think I’ll highly enjoy it on NH also


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 15, 2021)

I am not to sure if I will get it yet I still have to work out how much it will be in AUD I think around $40 ish so not sure. I could just ask for it for xmas haha. 

Does anyone know if I was to get a Nintendo shop gift card if I could use that to buy it? Cause I assume we buy it from the online store?


----------



## Mav13 (Oct 15, 2021)

I am Definitely getting it! I probably only getting the DLC and not the upgrade for the online service. I don't think 50 bucks is justified on what we get with it tbh.


----------



## Serabee (Oct 15, 2021)

I will be preordering it ASAP. I really enjoyed HHD, but my main complaint was, "Man, I just wish this connected to the main game!" So, umm, yah. I'm so excited to be able to carry over design techniques/furniture (walls? columns? ACNH is turning into Harvest Moon/SoS AND The Sims and I can't wait!) and I'm looking forward to decorating the buildings as well! I really had fun with that in HHD.

I hope the office building comes back. I loved watching a peppy villager fret about possibly misplacing the Johnson account


----------



## King koopa (Oct 15, 2021)

Exactly what the title says. I'll leave I link to the direct for those who haven't seen it yet: 



So anyways, Nintendo is planning on releasing dlc for the game called happy home paradise. The player can go there by telling Orville that they want to work, and you'll be able to go there! It's basically happy home designer 2.0, in the sense that you create the ideal vacations for certain animals. The dlc is planned to be released later this month along with the switch online plan for the n64. So what are your thoughts on this? I loved happy home designer, and it's nice to see the developers expanding on the concept of the game. I also like the addition of lottie, and the two new npcs. They also brought back the facilities, and allowed you to have a villager on your island to head to the paradise as well. 
(P.S. @Rosch, since the hospital has been confirmed as a facility, this might be why the doctor's outfit thing I believe you were talking about was for)


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 15, 2021)

yes, i will :3  I look forward to it... as well as the main update


----------



## LokiBoy (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely. My friends as well. So much content to be discovered.


----------



## Aardbei (Oct 15, 2021)

geo-mew said:


> I LOOOOOOVE HHD so I was overjoyed to see this!!! Especially building facilities and seeing the animals use them. I am curious though, if you don't own HHD then you can't squeeze through 1/2 square spaces? Interesting if that gets applied in multiplayer, not that it would be hard but it's a funny thought that they'd be specifying who can or can't squeeze through gaps.



Everything that was presented before Happy Home Paradise is part of the free update, including the squeeze through halv squares


----------



## Mutti (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely will be buying the DLC, i enjoyed the 3ds version Happy Home Designer so much and the fact this will be in much higher quality


----------



## Meadows (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes


----------



## BetsySundrop (Oct 15, 2021)

Definitely! Looks amazing...


----------



## azurill (Oct 15, 2021)

I will definitely be buying it for my main island. Now I have to figure out if I need to buy a second for my second island.


----------



## eggie_ (Oct 15, 2021)

yes!! i am so buying this new update!!! it looks rad  i love happy home designer a lot and cant wait to see something similar with new horizon's graphics. plus the new villagers they revealed with the dlc..... chef's kiss is all i can say tbh


----------



## Aardbei (Oct 15, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> I am not to sure if I will get it yet I still have to work out how much it will be in AUD I think around $40 ish so not sure. I could just ask for it for xmas haha.
> 
> Does anyone know if I was to get a Nintendo shop gift card if I could use that to buy it? Cause I assume we buy it from the online store?


Yes you could buy it with a Nintendo Eshop card


----------



## eggie_ (Oct 15, 2021)

i absolutely will!!! it looks awesome! plus im excited for all the new features that its added in. ive been wanting to hang things from the ceiling for forever;;; and i hope they let us make paths the same way on our actual islands. ive been wanting that for so long too. anyways yeah im super excited for it and 10000000% buying ))


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 15, 2021)

I didn’t have a 3DS so never played HHD, so I’m pretty tempted to get it for those elements alone >>


----------



## geo-mew (Oct 15, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> Everything that was presented before Happy Home Paradise is part of the free update, including the squeeze through halv squares


I am aware of this, but I didn't realize the half block movement was before the HHP announcement


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I definitely am! I'm actually surprised at the poll results because I remember the large majority of people saying they'd be VERY against paid DLC. I wonder what changed their minds. Just the good looking content?


imo some things can be warranted as paid DLC and others can't. fans would prob be against it if the DLC was for things that were given for free in the previous games (like the Roost) but since this DLC is almost an entirely new/separate game, paying for it is reasonable.

I'll def be buying it, I bought HHD a few years ago and I still love playing it to this day


----------



## shuba (Oct 15, 2021)

Halloqueen said:


> I'll be purchasing the Happy Home Paradise DLC, yes, but I'll be honest that this move to paid DLC makes me apprehensive about supporting the series moving forward. I own New Horizons and I can get benefit from stuff like the partitions they're adding, but if they're going to make this a trend moving forward, and they no doubt are since update 2.0 has been announced to be the last major free update, it leaves a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> Nintendo in general has felt more moneygrubby since Iwata's death and the change in leadership thereafter and it feels like we pay more for less than we got when online was free on the DS, 3DS, Wii and Wii U. I'm not against the developers getting paid for more work and I've paid for DLC before and I'll pay for it again in other games, but the whole Nintendo Switch Online Expansion Pass and how they make older games only available with an active Nintendo Switch Online subscription, when we used to have a larger library of classic games to pay individually for and play via Virtual Console, I think the whole situation sucks. This has more to do with Nintendo at large than Animal Crossing New Horizons itself, but New Horizons at release and up to now has felt barren in some regards compared to New Leaf. I feel like we're getting less bang for our bucks, especially since there's no minigames or really much of anything to do with friends online in New Horizons.


I agree with you, but I actually really like this DLC since happy home designer used to be a separate full price game. It's connected to the main game and priced pretty fairly.
I really don't like the online, though. Maybe I'll try to split the family plan with people.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2021)

Yep. A 7 by 7 grid of islands to decorate and have additional villagers to have in some form is amazing.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Oct 15, 2021)

I've been wanting HHD for switch since months back so this is a definite buy. Apart from what others have mentioned already, I also love being able to now decorate your villagers' houses. I have drove some villagers away just because their house interiors looks so un-aesthetic


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 15, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> Yes you could buy it with a Nintendo Eshop card


Thank you


----------



## Hanami (Oct 15, 2021)

yes, and i'm glad it's dlc instead of a separate game. i enjoyed hhd, so i'm looking forward to this!


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 15, 2021)

changed my vote to yes since it will be the only dlc! :3


----------



## RETSAMDET (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes, but I’m torn between buying the DLC outright vs going for the NSO upgrade. I’ll probably do the NSO upgrade, as I have a lot of nostalgia for N64, but I’m a little worried for what that will mean for my DLC access when NSO eventually shuts down. I guess I could always buy it separately later if need be. I have a family plan (for myself, mostly), so it’s somewhat expensive, but I guess I could use the DLC across different profiles that way.

Either way, I definitely want the content. I really liked HHD and have been hoping for a sequel.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes! It’s a good price and I’m glad it’s part of Animal Crossing and not a separate game. I’m excited.
The only reason I have Nintendo’s Online is for online play. So my money is better spent just buying the DLC, rather then playing for free with the Nintendo Online expansion. Plus that way I always have it just in case Nintendo Online isn’t a think anymore.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes! I need to be able to customize my villager homes!


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 16, 2021)

If anyone isn’t getting it, I mean you would be missing out oh some game play right? You’ll need the dlc to do the vacation home decorating. And you need to do so many of those before you can redo your villagers homes on your island. So if you don’t get the dlc, you’ll be missing out. If you can’t afford it, maybe you can ask for it for Christmas or something.


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 16, 2021)

100% getting it.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm really looking forward to it, but for anyone who hasn't played HHD before, I would emphasize there is not much to the gameplay beyond designing interiors and exteriors. 

If HHP is like HHD, there isn't a rating or scoring system or much of a game element, it's just designing with a large catalogue and some light dialogue interactions.


----------



## xara (Oct 16, 2021)

absolutely! i’ve never played happy home designer, nor do i really care all that much about villager interiors, but this looks way too incredible to pass up! i’m so excited.


----------



## Asarena (Oct 16, 2021)

I will! I never played Happy Home Deisgner, but this looks cute and fun. The fact that we'll be able to remodel villager homes on our island as well as use the new techniques we learn in our own home is also too good to pass up on!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 16, 2021)

I definitely am! It looks so fun and I always like Happy Home Designer, so I’m definitely giving this a try to have some extra things to do in the game. Plus, who can resist having extra features to design your own house when you come back from it?


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Oct 16, 2021)

I was expecting a new happy home designer to be a standalone game, and willing to pay standalone game prices, so to hear that it's an update to New Horizons instead, with a cheaper price than I was expecting, is amazing.

Can't wait to sit there like I did with Happy Home Designer on the 3ds and design every single villager's house :3


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 16, 2021)

Definitely for me! It looks much more content-packed than HHD on the 3DS, with a lower price AND it's integrated with ACNH instead of being a separate game. When I saw the trailer title I thought it would be a separate game but upon watching the whole thing I was SO impressed. So excited!


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m gonna ask for it for Christmas


----------



## udinafrog (Oct 16, 2021)

Not the 5th, because there's already a lot do just with the update, but probably by December/January


----------



## CodyMKW (Oct 16, 2021)

gonna slowly enjoy the free content then later buy and slowly enjoy the paid content too much stuff in both to enjoy together plus makes the game last even longer


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 16, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, though it being paid dlc is kinda my only complaint for this update
> 
> not because of it costing money specifically, but because the design tricks gained from it could only be used for x switch profile the dlc is tied under. meaning unless I set up multiple eshop accounts to buy this dlc 8 times, I could only do the additional decor options with one of my character's homes. unless they give us a way to remodel other resident players homes like we'll get to do with our non-human neighbors homes


Are you sure you'll need to buy it separately for every individual profile on the island? The expansions for other games, like BotW and Splatoon 2, were accessible for all profiles on my switch despite only purchasing it once. All the content related to the Nintendo Online subscription is accessible for all the profiles on the plan too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 16, 2021)

Soti said:


> Are you sure you'll need to buy it separately for every individual profile on the island? The expansions for other games, like BotW and Splatoon 2, were accessible for all profiles on my switch despite only purchasing it once. All the content related to the Nintendo Online subscription is accessible for all the profiles on the plan too.


I guess we'll find out, but all my other paid dlc staff has been tied to a profile-by-profile basis, from what I remember. still, good if I'll only have to purchase once

but also, and idk if it makes a difference, but only 2 of them are actually connected to a nintendo account. with one of them being connected to the japanese eshop

ofc if this is still per-account, then uh..... how about we just rerelease the physical copy of nh with hhp bundled onto the cart, in addition to the standard dlc and nintendo online+ subscription bundle releases, nintendo?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Oct 16, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, though it being paid dlc is kinda my only complaint for this update
> 
> not because of it costing money specifically, but because the design tricks gained from it could only be used for x switch profile the dlc is tied under. meaning unless I set up multiple eshop accounts to buy this dlc 8 times, I could only do the additional decor options with one of my character's homes. unless they give us a way to remodel other resident players homes like we'll get to do with our non-human neighbors homes


I don't know that this is true. It crossed my mind as well. Then I realized I only have one digital copy of ACNH for my main account and all the other accounts on my Switch can play it without owning it. I'm assuming it'll be the same thing!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 16, 2021)

I always figured nh digital was like that just because of how the island is tied to a per-system basis as opposed to per-account

but also, I don't really digital, so I don't have much a comparison to go off of here


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I don't know that this is true. It crossed my mind as well. Then I realized I only have one digital copy of ACNH for my main account and all the other accounts on my Switch can play it without owning it. I'm assuming it'll be the same thing!


I wish we had some clarity on if it would work for all profiles or just the main one. I can play my physical copy with both profiles but only my main rep  can go online and play with others. I would need to buy another subscription or get the family plan for my other profile to go online. So I assumed the DLC would work the same way.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 16, 2021)

though also, I'll admit I'm skeptical about being able to purchase once to get for all residents because of the online+ subscription bundle too

like maybe it's just me, but that feels very much like nintendo's way of saying "here, a discount. just pay us for this upgraded family plan to rent the service out for your alts and you're good"

would be nice if they gave more info tbh


----------



## bcmii (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes! I first, I did not care about it at all (I personally didn't care about the original HHD), but when they mentioned that you'd be able to do stuff on your main island with it (i.e. use those features in your home and decorate your villagers homes), I was instantly sold.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2021)

I loved HHD, so this is definitely a yes from me. This is definitely part of what I needed to come back. Idk if I will be able to get it when it comes out; might have to wait until xmas since i don’t have a job or money.


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 16, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> I guess we'll find out, but all my other paid dlc staff has been tied to a profile-by-profile basis, from what I remember. still, good if I'll only have to purchase once
> 
> but also, and idk if it makes a difference, but only 2 of them are actually connected to a nintendo account. with one of them being connected to the japanese eshop
> 
> ofc if this is still per-account, then uh..... how about we just rerelease the physical copy of nh with hhp bundled onto the cart, in addition to the standard dlc and nintendo online+ subscription bundle releases, nintendo?


Dang. Well, I sure hope it's shared. I just realized that everyone's accounts on my switch is on the family plan. Would that make the difference? I kind of want to make a bunk account to test now.


----------



## avieators (Oct 16, 2021)

i really liked happy home designer so definitely yes for me....more animal crossing content always makes me happy and always drags me back from wherever i am (in ffxiv, where ive been since february,,,, ac dlc dropping on 11/5 followed by enw early access on 11/19 too MUCH ) im not gonna get it thru nso tho, would much rather own it forever than just rent it until i forget my subscription or somethin


----------



## Minimasher (Oct 16, 2021)

I think I'm going to wait and see what other's think of it before I buy it. Gotta make sure it's worth it which I hope it will be.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 16, 2021)

Soti said:


> Dang. Well, I sure hope it's shared. I just realized that everyone's accounts on my switch is on the family plan. Would that make the difference? I kind of want to make a bunk account to test now.


well if al the accounts are on the family plan, at least in your case you can just bump up to the new upgraded plan to get access for all

(tbf, I could too, but the extra cost aside, not all the accounts on the plan are on my system. since I have some actual family members using it too)


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 16, 2021)

Soti said:


> Dang. Well, I sure hope it's shared. I just realized that everyone's accounts on my switch is on the family plan. Would that make the difference? I kind of want to make a bunk account to test now.



The standalone DLC is shared. All accounts on a single Switch will be able to access it. They don't have to individually buy it. It doesn't matter if anyone has online accounts or not.

Getting the DLC through Nintendo Switch Online Expanded is not shared. Each account that wants to access it needs to have Nintendo Switch Online Expanded. It doesn't matter if they are paying individually or if you are paying through the family plan. Getting the DLC this way is also ultimately a rental. You don't get to keep it if your online subscription expires. 

Those source images are not mine. This person on Reddit contacted Nintendo's customer service to ask this.


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> The standalone DLC is shared. All accounts on a single Switch will be able to access it. They don't have to individually buy it. It doesn't matter if anyone has online accounts or not.
> 
> Getting the DLC through Nintendo Switch Online Expanded is not shared. Each account that wants to access it needs to have Nintendo Switch Online Expanded. It doesn't matter if they are paying individually or if you are paying through the family plan. Getting the DLC this way is also ultimately a rental. You don't get to keep it if your online subscription expires.
> 
> Those source images are not mine. This person on Reddit contacted Nintendo's customer service to ask this.


Thank you for explaining this. I do have one question. You said everyone on one switch will have access to it. What if I have two switches. The same profile is on both switches. If I buy the DLC with that profile on my first switch can I download it on my second switch or will I need to buy a second DLC for the second switch.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 16, 2021)

azurill said:


> Thank you for explaining this. I do have one question. You said everyone on one switch will have access to it. What if I have two switches. The same profile is on both switches. If I buy the DLC with that profile on my first switch can I download it on my second switch or will I need to buy a second DLC for the second switch.



The details of that are in the first image, but to sum it up, it sounds like the account that purchases the DLC can use it no matter which Switch they use. All other accounts can only use the DLC on the Switch that is set as the DLC buyer's Primary Console.

Gonna make some stuff up as an example to demonstrate in case anyone needs the help: Let's say I am the buyer of a DLC and I have 2 Switches. One Switch is has red/blue joycons, one is the special edition AC Switch. If I set red/blue Switch as my primary console, I can play it and so can all other accounts on the red/blue Switch. The AC Switch is not set as my primary console, but because I bought the DLC, I can play it on there. No other accounts on the AC Switch can play it except me.


----------



## DukeSR8 (Oct 16, 2021)

Only to get the new house arranging stuff for my island. Hoping the limit is low (like under 10) to unlock it because otherwise I'll likely just blitz through low effort designing until it unlocks.


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> The details of that are in the first image, but to sum it up, it sounds like the account that purchases the DLC can use it no matter which Switch they use. All other accounts can only use the DLC on the Switch that is set as the DLC buyer's Primary Console.
> 
> Gonna make some stuff up as an example to demonstrate in case anyone needs the help: Let's say I am the buyer of a DLC and I have 2 Switches. One Switch is has red/blue joycons, one is the special edition AC Switch. If I set red/blue Switch as my primary console, I can play it and so can all other accounts on the red/blue Switch. The AC Switch is not set as my primary console, but because I bought the DLC, I can play it on there. No other accounts on the AC Switch can play it except me.


Thanks so much for explaining it . I really appreciate it, now I get it.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Oct 16, 2021)

azurill said:


> I wish we had some clarity on if it would work for all profiles or just the main one. I can play my physical copy with both profiles but only my main rep  can go online and play with others. I would need to buy another subscription or get the family plan for my other profile to go online. So I assumed the DLC would work the same way.


That makes sense since the online subscription is account specific, just like with PlayStation. But games/dlcs seem to be accessible as long as it's the owner of the game's primary Switch. Like all my other games are accessible by the other profiles without them owning it, so I don't see why a dlc would operate differently. Now when I'm playing games on a different Switch using my account, where for example, it's my boyfriend's primary Switch, only my account would be able to use it, and no other profiles. 

But I agree, clarity would be nice. 

What I'm most curious about is what happens to the dlc if you get it through the subscription service, and then you decide not to renew.. Does that break your game? Does it revert? Some features only work with the DLC so what happens when Nintendo takes it away? *Do* they take it away? I'm so confused lol.

They really need to actually explain this stuff.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

I wish I could find it but there was some video game site that asked Nintendo and they said if your subscription lapses, you’ll keep all the things you learned (partitions, furniture, etc) but won’t be able to access the HHP or play until you either resubscrived or bought the DLC. Maybe someone else read it too and can share the link


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> That makes sense since the online subscription is account specific, just like with PlayStation. But games/dlcs seem to be accessible as long as it's the owner of the game's primary Switch. Like all my other games are accessible by the other profiles without them owning it, so I don't see why a dlc would operate differently. Now when I'm playing games on a different Switch using my account, where for example, it's my boyfriend's primary Switch, only my account would be able to use it, and no other profiles.
> 
> But I agree, clarity would be nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining. I have never bought DLC for my switch so wasn’t sure. There was another thread about getting the dlc with the subscription and they said the dlc goes away with the subscription so it’s best to get the DLC by itself.


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 16, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> The standalone DLC is shared. All accounts on a single Switch will be able to access it. They don't have to individually buy it. It doesn't matter if anyone has online accounts or not.
> 
> Getting the DLC through Nintendo Switch Online Expanded is not shared. Each account that wants to access it needs to have Nintendo Switch Online Expanded. It doesn't matter if they are paying individually or if you are paying through the family plan. Getting the DLC this way is also ultimately a rental. You don't get to keep it if your online subscription expires.
> 
> Those source images are not mine. This person on Reddit contacted Nintendo's customer service to ask this.


Thank you for sourcing some answers! It also is reassuring about maintaining unlocked features after downgrading subscriptions, which is very nice! I'm sure I would have been wondering about that soon too. ^^


----------



## Quaint (Oct 16, 2021)

Definitely. It looks awesome.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Oct 17, 2021)

I really didn't get into HHD and regretted spending so much money on it, so I'm still pretty unsure. However, unfortunately I still want the items and decorating bits from HHP, which kind of sucks.


----------



## Hsn97 (Oct 17, 2021)

Yes, I’ll even be preordering it! I adored Happy Home Designer so can’t wait for the Happy Home Paradise. Plus it’ll give me something else to do in the game that doesn’t involve tools breaking constantly.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 17, 2021)

-Yes
-Definitely
-Absolutely


----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 19, 2021)

I'll definitely get it at some point; I just don't want to bite off more than I can chew with this massive update all at once. So, as soon as I've settled in with most if not all of the free content (where I've done at least the bare minimum of everything), then I'll be more than happy to purchase Happy Home Paradise.  (Though, I could completely change my mind and end up pre-ordering or buying it as soon as it's available!)


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 19, 2021)

Sad part is I'll actually be buying it twice to have on each of my Switches/NSO accounts 



Insulaire said:


> I wish I could find it but there was some video game site that asked Nintendo and they said if your subscription lapses, you’ll keep all the things you learned (partitions, furniture, etc) but won’t be able to access the HHP or play until you either resubscrived or bought the DLC. Maybe someone else read it too and can share the link



I think IGN confirmed it. You'll keep all your unlocks, but the "Go to work" option vanishes from Dodo Airlines.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 19, 2021)

It looks like it’ll be worth the money imo


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 19, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> The standalone DLC is shared. All accounts on a single Switch will be able to access it. They don't have to individually buy it. It doesn't matter if anyone has online accounts or not.



Does it matter if the owner of the DLC isn't the island rep? Because I own 2 Switches, and 2 NSO accounts respectively. My alt NSO account is the rep on my second Switch. I had to purchase 2 copies of ACNH to play the way I do, and I am assuming I'll need to purchase the DLC twice as well, guess I'll find out.


----------



## Wickel (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes, I'm going to get it! But not right away I think. I want to play and discover the free content first. 

I was kinda so/so on HHD for the 3DS but connecting it to the main island is a game-changer. The DLC seems like something fun for me to do when I don't really know what to do on the main island (which on the 3DS is when I usually went to Tortimer's Island to play minigames). It comes with some really cool features to bring over to the main island which is why I will get it, but maybe I'll wait for a bit.


----------



## azurill (Oct 19, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Does it matter if the owner of the DLC isn't the island rep? Because I own 2 Switches, and 2 NSO accounts respectively. My alt NSO account is the rep on my second Switch. I had to purchase 2 copies of ACNH to play the way I do, and I am assuming I'll need to purchase the DLC twice as well, guess I'll find out.


I play the same way with two switches. My main profile on my first switch  is my alt on my second switch. I plan on having the DLC on my second switch using my main profile. If it works the way I hope, both characters on my second switch the island rep and alt plus my island rep on my first switch  should all have access to the DLC, the only one that wouldn’t have it  would be my alt on the first which is fine.


----------



## inazuma (Oct 20, 2021)

unsure. im broke and they dont even exist on my country!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 20, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> As someone that was afraid of paid dlc from the start, yes I’ll be purchasing it!
> 
> It’s literally just Happy Home Designer but in an island setting, a whole spin-off game, as an expansion to the mainline game and for a fair price at that. That’s exactly how paid dlc should be handled!



I was too but this is exactly what i like! Decorating . I hope you share some of your designs with us Nef . I’m curious how you’ll design Tangy’s in particular if you happen to get her as a client . I love how you decorated your island so I am so curious what you’re going to do with all the new content and the dlc .


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 20, 2021)

- New items exclusive to HHP
- Remodeling Villager's Interiors
- The fact that I wanted a sequel to HHD

*UH, HELLO!?!?!?!?*

Yes... I will.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 20, 2021)

I will definitely be getting it. Happy Home Designer on the 3DS was definitely quite repetitive, especially because it was its own game. Happy Home Paradise being tied into the main game is a game changer. I will definitely be taking advantage of redesigning some of my villager’s interiors, and I also love the new items.


----------



## squidney (Oct 20, 2021)

Im pretty excited for the dlc because it ties in with the main game and I have never played Happy Home Designer before! So I get to experience all of the joys of HHD in ACNH ^.^ Super excited! Bummed because I have work on the day the update comes out =(


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 21, 2021)

No but that's because I'm not playing anymore for a few reasons. Otherwise I probably would.
Instead I picked up new leaf and enjoying it alot. (Not that I didn't enjoy NH but there are frustrations I had/have concerning NH).


----------



## buginski (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes! I enjoyed HHD and HHP will be even better since it's directly connected to NH. It's half the original price of HHD, too.


----------



## Moonlight. (Oct 21, 2021)

yes yes yes yes

i loved happy home designer so much, i can't wait to pre-order it and i think the price is more than reasonable for all you're getting. i love decorating so much, it was always my favorite part about the sims series lol.


----------



## nekomimi (Oct 21, 2021)

oh absolutely. i need more content to mentally justify the ungodly amount of time i've wasted on this game


----------



## shellbell (Oct 21, 2021)

Of course! I think this is not a popular stance... but I actually enjoyed playing HHD more than ACNL   
So I'm very excited to see HHP


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 21, 2021)

I honestly loved HHD even as repetitive as it was.


shellbell said:


> Of course! I think this is not a popular stance... but I actually enjoyed playing HHD more than ACNL
> So I'm very excited to see HHP


I’m with you on this! 

I think I enjoyed HHD slightly more than NL but I did have a lot of good NL memories as well . 

I missed the interactions with the villagers from NL, but had more fun overall with all the decoration options.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2021)

Definitely gonna buy it on day one. Particularly for the unlockable decoration options for the own house.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Oct 21, 2021)

In my opinion releasing paid DLC (HHP) in the same time as big free update was a really clever idea. We – players = customers will be pleased by new content and more willingly urged to pay for additional content.
Making HHP a part of the main game, not a separate, as HHD is even better idea.
Finally – I vote for “yes” – I would buy it, two copies for both our consoles.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 21, 2021)

I share my island with my husband. My husband is very interested in the free update features, but has no interest in the HHP features other than partition walls and being able to "fix bad villager houses" on our island (his words). Honestly, that's even more exciting to me. That means I get to freely hog all of the fun decorating things on the archipelago.  

It will be interesting to see if any others who share an island with someone has any issues with sharing of decorating things on the archipelago. It almost feels more like a solo thing to me. But I guess it's really not any different than the exterior of the island, where everyone has to share that too.



shellbell said:


> Of course! I think this is not a popular stance... but I actually enjoyed playing HHD more than ACNL
> So I'm very excited to see HHP



While I loved NL, the nice thing about HHD is you could play at your own pace. NL and the previous AC games felt like they punished you to some degree for not playing because of random move outs.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm surprised at the overwhelming "yes" vote. I'm one of the tiny percentage who voted "no." ^o^;>

I bought HHD when it was on sale a few years ago, and I liked it just fine, but I didn't feel like it would have been worth it at full price. Maybe HHP will be very different somehow. But it looked mostly the same to me, and I felt like I had my fill of that kind of game the first time. And I don't care enough about decorating my own house to pay for the DLC just to use it in the main game.

If HHP were a free update, or significantly cheaper, I would probably pick it up just to have the additional furniture or whatever items will be exclusive to it. But for the price that it is, I'd probably rather just buy another game entirely.

I also don't have, and don't intend to get, a paid subscription to Nintendo's online service, so any social or multiplayer aspects of the game wouldn't do anything for me, either.

All of that said, the game isn't out yet, and maybe when it is, it will be different from what I expect, and I'll be interested enough to pick it up after all. But the way it looks now, my answer is still a pretty firm "no."


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 21, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> If HHP were a free update, or significantly cheaper, I would probably pick it up just to have the additional furniture or whatever items will be exclusive to it. But for the price that it is, I'd probably rather just buy another game entirely.
> 
> I also don't have, and don't intend to get, a paid subscription to Nintendo's online service, so any social or multiplayer aspects of the game wouldn't do anything for me, either.
> 
> All of that said, the game isn't out yet, and maybe when it is, it will be different from what I expect, and I'll be interested enough to pick it up after all. But the way it looks now, my answer is still a pretty firm "no."



At first, I was going to say that I think you can probably still trade for any HHP exclusive items, but then I noticed you don't have and don't plan to get NSO.

I understand why you're not interested though. I think it's ultimately up to what you enjoy most in Animal Crossing. HHD and HHP really cater to the types of people who spend most of their time in the game decorating things. If you enjoy Animal Crossing mostly for other things, like filling your museum, playing events, talking to your villagers, collecting items, etc, then you will get a lot less out of it.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 21, 2021)

Amphibian said:


> Oh I wish I could pre-order it already so YES


LOL, even though they announced it can't be pre-ordered until the 19th I still check everyday. lol


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 21, 2021)

Yeah. I never played HHD, and watching HHP was interesting. I'm going to have to make it wacky and eccentric for myself to enjoy it. Like when I saw this segment in the direct with Maple dreaming up her perfect vacay home.







I immediately thought, "Alright, death by Papa bears it is." So this is gonna be fun.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Oct 21, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm surprised at the overwhelming "yes" vote. I'm one of the tiny percentage who voted "no." ^o^;>


I'm quite surprised, as many people in the past been not convinced about HHD. I was voting for "yes" - main reason, it will be not a separate game, but a part of existing one.



kiwikenobi said:


> I bought HHD when it was on sale a few years ago, and I liked it just fine, but I didn't feel like it would have been worth it at full price. Maybe HHP will be very different somehow. But it looked mostly the same to me, and I felt like I had my fill of that kind of game the first time. And I don't care enough about decorating my own house to pay for the DLC just to use it in the main game.


I respect and understand your point. Just not for you.



kiwikenobi said:


> If HHP were a free update, or significantly cheaper, I would probably pick it up just to have the additional furniture or whatever items will be exclusive to it. But for the price that it is, I'd probably rather just buy another game entirely.


I spent already 1300+ hours and not planning to stop playing anytime soon, so more options in the game, more places to visit is another reason for me to vote for "yes".



kiwikenobi said:


> I also don't have, and don't intend to get, a paid subscription to Nintendo's online service, so any social or multiplayer aspects of the game wouldn't do anything for me, either.


I'm not interested about any social aspect, only playing with my GF and I'm not really connecting this DLC to any social aspect of main game. Being honest, it's quite opposite - as it's more or less addressed to a single player.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 21, 2021)

I never got HHD back in the day. While I do like decorating, I never have the time to do it in ACNH, there's just so much else I need to do. I'm unsure if I'm going to get it, I'll need to watch some HHD youtube videos to get a good sense of the game assuming nintendo will piggyback off ideas in HHD and put them into HHP.


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 21, 2021)

Absolutely! I'm going to preorder it on the 29th since I have a dentist cleaning on the morning of the 5th. I found HHD a ton of fun and I loved getting creative with the various requests villagers had, so I'm definitely getting the dlc.


----------



## Fruitcup (Oct 21, 2021)

olympics said:


> No questions asked absolutely will be purchasing!!! I'll be able to sink hundreds of hours into this... again...


Lol this 100%


----------



## Dream traveler (Oct 21, 2021)

I plan to get it, but I do wonder if we share the HHP archipelago with the other players on our islands if any or if each player gets their own?? If each player gets their own, do you have to unlock the extra features yourself in order to use them on the main island or do they unlock for everyone as long as one person unlocks them?? 

If you only get the HHP DLC for one player (say you buy it and use it on a Switch not set to primary so only the main account gets access or get it through NSO and only one player has NSO), does that mean the other player doesn't unlock those features?

If it's designed so you do not share the archipelago, this might be nice for those secondary players (non-island representatives) to get more freedom. It'd mean extra work to unlock everything for all players, though...


----------



## Sheydra (Oct 21, 2021)

Already have 30 in eshop cards ready to go for me my hubby and my son.


----------



## kemdi (Oct 21, 2021)

I just preloaded $25 onto my eshop account, so I'm all set!


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 21, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> - New items exclusive to HHP
> - Remodeling Villager's Interiors
> - The fact that I wanted a sequel to HHD



I believe Nintendo confirmed there will be no exclusive items.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 21, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I believe Nintendo confirmed there will be no exclusive items.



thats good for pp who dont want the dlc buuut its a dlc i wished there was something special you now, extra,
More etc i mean its a dlc


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 21, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I believe Nintendo confirmed there will be no exclusive items.


Huh? I thought the items that were newly introduced that were revealed in the HHP portion of the direct were only available by getting HHP and couldn't be found anywhere else besides where you buy them using poki. You saying they can be found in Nook's Cranny as well?


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 21, 2021)

Sara? said:


> thats good for pp who dont want the dlc buuut its a dlc i wished there was something special you now, extra,
> More etc i mean its a dlc



Getting to redesign our villagers homes on the island will be worth it. That's exactly what I've wanted.



Spoiler






JKDOS said:


> It will likely never happen, but it would be cool to work with her and the HHA on redesigning our villagers' homes.





JKDOS said:


> They should have incorporated some aspect of HHD, and let us offer to help decorate our villagers' homes. Provided we provide the furniture.
> 
> The villagers let us relocated their homes, and the starter 2 are okay with us choosing a location for their tent. I am sure they'd be okay with us helping them with interior design.





JKDOS said:


> While I could create a laundry list of QOL things I'd like in New Horizons, here are things more specific that the series has refused to let us do yet.
> 
> 1. Have items face diagonally. Right now items can only be rotated by 90 degrees at a time. Let us rotate by 45 degrees.
> 
> 2. Decorate villagers homes. Yes HHD had this, but it hasn't been a thing in a mainline game.


----------



## Tianna (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes! Even though I'm not the biggest fan of HHD, I'm still going to get it to get the full AC experience.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 21, 2021)

I'll get it eventually, but not right away.  I want to do the new update (v 2.0) and really explore that before I get the DLC.  That way I'm not overwhelmed and burned out.  (I know myself, I'll go full speed on everything that's available!)


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 21, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Huh? I thought the items that were newly introduced that were revealed in the HHP portion of the direct were only available by getting HHP and couldn't be found anywhere else besides where you buy them using poki. You saying they can be found in Nook's Cranny as well?



For what it's worth, the Poki furniture just says "Hard to find on your own island"

Timestamp 2:15


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 21, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> I'll get it eventually, but not right away.  I want to do the new update (v 2.0) and really explore that before I get the DLC.  That way I'm not overwhelmed and burned out.  (I know myself, I'll go full speed on everything that's available!)


I think I will be doing this as well.  That Direct was very overwhelming, and I would like to pace everything out, so I will likely wait a few weeks before jumping into HHP.  Plus, the holidays are coming up, so there is already existing seasonal content in the game that will keep me busy for a bit anyway.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 21, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Getting to redesign our villagers homes on the island will be worth it. That's exactly what I've wanted.



Same, i feel like now i truly will have finally my fav villagers and I love helping them have a clean, relatable home to what i think represents them. Like for example Apollo the cranky Eagle before he left my town said he like sailing, i guess he likes the tranquility of the ocean breeze in a summer day


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 21, 2021)

I do plan on buying it. I never played HHD but this looks fun especially the part where you will be able to eventually redo your own villagers houses. Will I buy it on release date? Knowing me, I will say no but end up buying it on release date anyways.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 21, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> For what it's worth, the Poki furniture just says "Hard to find on your own island"
> 
> Timestamp 2:15


Oh wow, that's very nice to know.

(Course I'm still going to get it regardless of now knowing this)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 21, 2021)

Yessir! I LOVED HHD when it came out, so I'm sure I'm going to love the Switch spin-off/remake/whatever of it as well! I'm super excited c:


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 21, 2021)

I put more hours in HHD then New Leaf oh dear.... It's SUCH a steal too that's crazy my only concern is the way the hospital and school (ECT.) is shaped? They don't seem to have weird interesting shapes in the first game which would kinda suck


----------



## Kattea (Oct 21, 2021)

I really don't want to be spending more money on ACNH (bought the switch just for it), but interior designing is one of the things I love the most about this game. I think the enjoyment I get out of it will be well worth the price.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 21, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh wow, that's very nice to know.
> 
> (Course I'm still going to get it regardless of now knowing this)



I also don't think that Nintendo would make them untradeable, so if you had an online account, you could probably get them that way too even if you don't want to buy the DLC.


----------



## misstayleigh (Oct 21, 2021)

I plan to purchase it, but not right away! I think with the new update, there's going to be so much to figure out on my island and things I want to explore and try. HHP is a great expansion, but kind of reminds me of the DLC for Pokemon: Sword and Shield. I waited until I beat the main game before playing the DLC, and it made me feel like I could enjoy the DLC more immersively. I'm excited to see what people do with the DLC, too!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 26, 2021)

No, I'm not big on the design component of AC and I don't play NH enough anymore for it to be worth it.


----------



## AJFROMGIKEA (Oct 26, 2021)

I absolutely will be purchasing it. Excited for brand new content, which is essentially a whole other game.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 26, 2021)

Definitely getting it!  In fact, bf and I are hosting a launch party for it with some of our friends. Should be a fun time, especially since it's been a lil while since we've seen some of them.

When I originally saw the Direct, I was excited, but I also knew that my island had to get back to the present since I honestly had stopped playing for months. Missed a bunch of items, so I wanted to get them as I was going back to the present. I'm still a lil behind, but I'm at least in October now. 

I actually got inspired to start decorating my island for real and honestly, considering I didn't really decorate my island in the first place after terraforming and placing my rock garden, it actually works out. I don't have to move stuff to make room for the veggie garden.

Also, lil tip, if you have a Costco near you, you can get $100 worth of gift cards, which is four $25 cards, for around $90. If you know you're gonna buy stuff from the eshop anyway, it's worth it. I'm gonna be splitting it between 4 of us, so we all end up getting the DLC at a slight discount. On Costco's site, they're selling a $50 card for $44.99.


----------



## N a t (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm rabid for it. I haven't played in so long. Even for holiday events or promotional items, but this. This brought me back in full force.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 26, 2021)

can we actually pre order HHP from the switch already or do we have to wait until the 5th to pay it and download it?


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 26, 2021)

For sure. I'm actually super happy with this DLC from what I can see. I poured HOURS into HHD and it was a great break from my ACNL town, so I'm stoked that they brought this as a DLC to ACNH. The price is more than reasonable too, at least for my budget! Very excited!!


----------



## Chipl95 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm planning to pre order the DLC on Friday, which is also my payday.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 26, 2021)

Chipl95 said:


> I'm planning to pre order the DLC on Friday, which is also my payday.


I saw its already in the shop and i wanted to pre order in case you know it has the perk that it would download the night before or something and once its aired i could just jump in without waiting for the download time. But in the shop i did not see the possibility to pre-order, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Chipl95 (Oct 26, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I saw its already in the shop and i wanted to pre order in case you know it has the perk that it would download the night before or something and once its aired i could just jump in without waiting for the download time. But in the shop i did not see the possibility to pre-order, am i doing something wrong?


The pre orders start on Friday I believe.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 26, 2021)

Chipl95 said:


> The pre orders start on Friday I believe.



I see, piuuuf, for once i thought my console was broken or something haha. TY!


----------



## allainah (Oct 26, 2021)

Yup for sure! Idk why some people feel the need to complain that it costs money, like point me in the direction of a game that releases huge content updates for free...? Never heard of it LOL but people think Nintendo should be? 
I'm very happy with this update <3


----------

